

Tell HN: I will hack on your SF startup for a place to sleep - intx

Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m a hacker&#x2F;CompSci student studying at a top 3 school in CS (easy to guess), and feeling a little adventurous. I don&#x27;t have much planned this summer other than side-projects, and have been rather bored in school. I want to do some real work and build something. I don&#x27;t need money; I just want to work with smart people. All I need is a place to live in SF. If you&#x27;re in SF and think there&#x27;s a place for me, I&#x27;d love to hear from you.<p>Cheers,<p>intx
======
massappeal
mate you could do this anywhere, there's people building cool software all
over the world. See if you can find someone in Israel or Brazil or The
Netherlands to sponsor your summer!

~~~
intx
Yeah, that's definitely true! However, the only reason I mentioned SF is for
conveniency as I live in California. There's brilliant people everywhere, and
I would be glad to work in places like the ones you mentioned if I had the
chance.

~~~
massappeal
Ya man. You might have a better chance of lining something up if you post your
github profile or a link to some of your side projects so people can see what
level you're coding at

